# TORRES EMPIRE TOUR 2010



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

THATS' RIGHT!
TORRES EMPIRE WILL BE COMING BACK TO SAN BERNARDINO 

SO MARK YOUR CALENDARS. JULY 4, 2010

*CASH PRIZES*, CONCERT AND CARSHOW..THIS BEAUTIFUL BELT COULD BE YOURS...(ONLY IT WILL NOT SAY DALLAS TX)








here you go..might be easier for other to download teh JPEG format of the PRE REGISTRATION

CLICK ON THIS LINK AND CHOOSE PRINT UNDER FILE MENU
OR RIGHT CLICK ON THE IMAGE BELOW...


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

FLYER AND MORE INFO COMING SOON


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 16 2009, 05:38 AM~15375421
> *THATS' RIGHT!
> TORRES EMPIRE WILL BE COMING BACK TO SAN BERNARDINO WITH THE
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Cool, can't wait for this show again! Bigger & Better!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:0 



:biggrin: :biggrin: 


guess im going back to cali!


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

COME 2 THE CHICAGO


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

ya'll should have one in ft worth...


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 16 2009, 09:25 AM~15375866
> *Cool, can't wait for this show again!  Bigger & Better!!! :biggrin:
> *



*sho nuff!*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Oct 16 2009, 08:28 AM~15375878-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>And your coming too! :biggrin:


----------



## CUBE RO (Sep 11, 2006)

HAVE ONE IN NEW MEXICO


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmmm! More cities to go to, we will look into that!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 16 2009, 09:47 AM~15375956
> *Yes your are!!!
> And your coming too!  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 


already lets do tha damn thing!!!


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 16 2009, 09:47 AM~15375956
> *Yes your are!!!
> And your coming too!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

NEED TO TELL TIM TO PUT LUCIO TO WORK FOR NEXT YR..


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Oct 16 2009, 10:07 AM~15376077
> *NEED TO TELL TIM TO PUT LUCIO TO WORK FOR NEXT YR..
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 16 2009, 09:27 AM~15376185
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh no not agian, that was a long drive. 12 hrs just to get out of Texas. o-well f#c* it, i guess we can do it agian :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 16 2009, 09:34 AM~15376252
> *Oh no not agian, that was a long drive. 12 hrs just to get out of Texas. o-well f#c* it, i guess we can do it agian :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


You can do it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 16 2009, 10:34 AM~15376252
> *Oh no not agian, that was a long drive. 12 hrs just to get out of Texas. o-well f#c* it, i guess we can do it agian :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


Got your pre-reg so you are in there.


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Oct 16 2009, 09:32 AM~15375896
> *COME 2 THE CHICAGO
> *


Find me a place


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Oct 16 2009, 10:07 AM~15376077
> *NEED TO TELL TIM TO PUT LUCIO TO WORK FOR NEXT YR..
> *


Trying to


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 16 2009, 09:39 AM~15376307
> *Trying to
> *


TRY THIS....
BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMM









...AND I GOT THE BEST SONG FOR YOU..

"GANGSTER LOVE" SNOOP DOGG AND THE DREAM


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 16 2009, 10:43 AM~15376345
> *TRY THIS....
> BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMM
> 
> ...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

5 Members: FPEREZII,* MiKLO, Bad Mamma Jamma, ~RO DIVA~,* A&mCustoms

Whut it dew homies :wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 16 2009, 09:48 AM~15376405
> *5 Members: FPEREZII, MiKLO, Bad Mamma Jamma, ~RO DIVA~, A&mCustoms
> 
> Whut it dew homies :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What up Manny, are you going to the Dallas show Nov. 1st? :dunno:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 16 2009, 09:48 AM~15376405
> *5 Members: FPEREZII, MiKLO, Bad Mamma Jamma, ~RO DIVA~, A&mCustoms
> 
> Whut it dew homies :wave:
> *




_* :wave: :wave: Wuz up everybody!  *_


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 16 2009, 09:38 AM~15376294
> *Find me a place
> *


at McCormick place where lowrider used 2 come indoor show real big place


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 16 2009, 09:53 AM~15376457
> *What up Manny, are you going to the Dallas show Nov. 1st? :dunno:
> *




_*Troy and Doll-e Girl are comming! Come on Manny you have to come toooo! :biggrin:  *_


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Oct 16 2009, 10:54 AM~15376472
> *at McCormick place where lowrider used 2 come indoor show real big place
> *


Thanks for the info homie :thumbsup:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

whats up bro you should come out to the shop so we can talk ...


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Oct 16 2009, 11:01 AM~15376536
> *whats up bro  you should come out to the shop so we can talk ...
> *


Just call my phone stays on 25/8 :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 16 2009, 09:53 AM~15376457
> *What up Manny, are you going to the Dallas show Nov. 1st? :dunno:
> *


PICK ME UP


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 16 2009, 09:14 AM~15376692
> *PICK ME UP
> *


 :uh: I wish, I won't even be able to make it :angry: , my wife & dad are taking the truck for me. :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 16 2009, 10:39 AM~15376307
> *Trying to
> *



:0 


& me! LOL


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 16 2009, 11:30 AM~15376890
> *:0
> & me! LOL
> *


You in there :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 16 2009, 12:25 PM~15377458
> *You in there :thumbsup:
> *



:0 


:biggrin: YUH BUDDY!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUBE RO_@Oct 16 2009, 09:50 AM~15375976
> *HAVE ONE IN NEW MEXICO
> *


Give me some info and I will


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 16 2009, 04:38 AM~15375421
> *THATS' RIGHT!
> TORRES EMPIRE WILL BE COMING BACK TO SAN BERNARDINO WITH THE
> 
> ...


will be there again ol skool wayz c.c.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: ELITE C.C. will be back! :biggrin:


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

SHIT WE BE THERE............AGAIN


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

TTT for Sam Torres & The WEGO Tour


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 22 2009, 11:47 AM~15434320
> *TTT
> *


you already know she aint gonna let you go to Cali either.. :burn: :nosad:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

CONSAFOS WILL BE THERE AGAIN LET SHOW SO LOVE NICE SHOW


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 22 2009, 04:47 PM~15437635
> *you already know she aint gonna let you go to Cali either..  :burn:  :nosad:
> *


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

I wont miss this one .count me in .


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 24 2009, 02:52 AM~15452482
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Oct 16 2009, 09:58 AM~15376510
> *Troy and Doll-e Girl are comming! Come on Manny you have to come toooo!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 24 2009, 01:53 AM~15452488
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 24 2009, 01:52 AM~15452482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Another nice looking flyer..............


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 24 2009, 02:27 PM~15454901
> *Another nice looking flyer..............
> *


U MAKIN ME BLUSH


THANKS


(Im actually doing the flyer, this is just the Logo)


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 24 2009, 06:31 AM~15452800
> *:wave:
> *


my flight comes in at DFW...6:59 PM Saturday....can u pick me up :biggrin: 

...ready to get KRUNK?


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 26 2009, 12:28 AM~15466173
> *U MAKIN ME BLUSH
> THANKS
> (Im actually doing the flyer, this is just the Logo)
> *



Haha! Guys don't blush!

Cool, logo looks sweet.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 26 2009, 09:47 AM~15468448
> *Haha!  Guys don't blush!
> 
> Cool, logo looks sweet.
> *


 :biggrin: thanks....

.....tell KID to get ready to get druuuuuunk this weekend


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 25 2009, 11:30 PM~15466185
> *my flight comes in at DFW...6:59 PM Saturday....can u pick me up  :biggrin:
> 
> ...ready to get KRUNK?
> *


 :0 *I have to work, :angry: but my dad might be able to. I sent you a Pm bRO. We will see what we can work out.*  :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 26 2009, 01:18 PM~15470096
> *:biggrin: thanks....
> 
> .....tell KID to get ready to get druuuuuunk this weekend
> *


Will do


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Whut it dew homies!!!!!!!!!!! * :wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 24 2009, 12:52 AM~15452482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Hope u guys do a better job advertising this show this time. Nobodys gonna show up unless u hittin the streets, picnics, and others shows with flyers. Radio ads are a must too (power 106 & 99.1 kggi). At least that's how it works in cali. This looks like a great show with a lot of potential. Juz gotta get the word out. There always room for another big show in so cal. Lookin forward to july! :nicoderm:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Dec 1 2009, 01:55 AM~15830563
> *Hope u guys do a better job advertising this show this time. Nobodys gonna show up unless u hittin the streets, picnics, and others shows with flyers. Radio ads are a must too (power 106 & 99.1 kggi). At least that's how it works in cali. This looks like a great show with a lot of potential. Juz gotta get the word out. There always room for another big show in so cal. Lookin forward to july! :nicoderm:
> *


LOOKIN FORWARD TO GET UR ASS KRUNKED AND DRUNK AGAIN


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 1 2009, 06:32 AM~15831250
> * LOOKIN FORWARD TO GET UR ASS KRUNKED AND DRUNK AGAIN
> *


 Don't forget march too


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Dec 1 2009, 02:55 AM~15830563
> *Hope u guys do a better job advertising this show this time. Nobodys gonna show up unless u hittin the streets, picnics, and others shows with flyers. Radio ads are a must too (power 106 & 99.1 kggi). At least that's how it works in cali. This looks like a great show with a lot of potential. Juz gotta get the word out. There always room for another big show in so cal. Lookin forward to july! :nicoderm:
> *


I will be hitting a lot of the shows and picnics this year, so be on the lookout for The People Choice in Cali and surrounding areas :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT 4 Sam Torres :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

*BRING THIS TOUR TO THE MIDWEST!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Dec 1 2009, 10:40 AM~15831891
> *I will be hitting a lot of the shows and picnics this year, so be on the lookout for The People Choice in Cali and surrounding areas :thumbsup:
> *


i told you to take me with you :angry: (nohomo)


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 2 2009, 02:20 AM~15842535
> *i told you to take me with you  :angry:  (nohomo)
> *


 Quit your bitching fudgecock!!!!!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 2 2009, 04:20 AM~15842535
> *i told you to take me with you  :angry:  (nohomo)
> *


Whenever you ready lets go (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Dec 2 2009, 04:56 AM~15842649
> *Quit your bitching fudgecock!!!!!
> *


looky here patna, dont be hiding next time i'm out that way :angry:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 2 2009, 04:32 PM~15848694
> *looky here patna, dont be hiding next time i'm out that way  :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

you're screwed now Loco


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 4 2009, 06:52 AM~15868243
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> you're screwed now Loco
> *


x2


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 4 2009, 08:05 AM~15868762
> *x2
> *


*SUP "MIGG"LOVEN !?!? 

HOWZ DA WORLD TREATIN U HOMIE ???
*


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 8 2009, 06:48 AM~15910240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 8 2009, 07:48 AM~15910240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

ttt this will be the show of the year :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ColorMePrinting (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 9 2009, 10:54 AM~15924761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wheres watermelon head..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Dec 9 2009, 07:00 PM~15929313
> *ttt  this will be the show of the year :0  :biggrin:
> *


and yall got the videos of the year.. mannnnnn i like that :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 11 2009, 06:57 PM~15952089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:





 lmao!!! awww look at people's choice


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 11 2009, 07:54 PM~15953270
> *:uh: :uh:
> lmao!!! awww look at people's choice
> 
> *


i didnt even notice him i thought that was a chick standing by the palm trees n shit :0 




















oh wait nevermind i see him now :biggrin: :wave: :worship:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 11 2009, 08:59 PM~15953316
> *i didnt even notice him i thought that was a chick standing by the palm trees n shit  :0
> oh wait nevermind i see him now  :biggrin:  :wave:  :worship:
> *



:0 




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 11 2009, 05:57 PM~15952089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO @ Tim Torres :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 11 2009, 07:38 PM~15953088
> *wheres watermelon head..
> *


Trying to fit out the window of one of Sam's cars


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 11 2009, 07:38 PM~15953088-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :angry: yall was real funny that day... makin up names, mooning people... :angry:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

REFRESH BROWSER


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 11 2009, 07:59 PM~15953316
> *i didnt even notice him i thought that was a chick standing by the palm trees n shit  :0
> oh wait nevermind i see him now  :biggrin:  :wave:  :worship:
> *


TWFU :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani+Dec 12 2009, 10:27 AM~15958602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like dat black ass hangin out da window


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2009, 07:28 PM~15962094
> *hah.. o yeah i remmeber the door didnt open.. he had to dukes of hazzard it.. lol
> 
> like dat black ass hangin out da window
> *


LMFAO!!!

I don't know how he saw it...it was already dark outside!! 


what was it you said? "Ya I know thats Raymond cuz of that big ol' watermelonhead!"

Bwahahaha


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: tito_ls, ms_tx_legend214, LOWRIDER SCENE

whats goin on homie...This is Raymond.. The dvd was an interesting one... :biggrin: Ill see ya this coming year, Happy Holidays....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 12 2009, 08:28 PM~15962539
> *TTT
> *


sup lil mama :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 12 2009, 07:05 PM~15962363
> *LMFAO!!!
> 
> I don't know how he saw it...it was already dark outside!!
> ...


im not black..
just tanned...

:roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 12 2009, 07:35 PM~15962592
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: tito_ls, ms_tx_legend214, LOWRIDER SCENE
> 
> ...



nice u like it, told cha' COCHINO APPROVED :biggrin: :0  we b out there next year for sure


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 11 2009, 06:47 PM~15953195
> *and yall got the videos of the year.. mannnnnn i like that  :biggrin:
> *



thanx bro we try :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 9 2009, 11:54 AM~15924761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 13 2009, 06:53 AM~15966222
> *sup lil mama  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 14 2009, 10:17 AM~15976056
> *:wave:
> *


how you been?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 14 2009, 11:21 AM~15976101
> *how you been?
> *



good...busy...and u?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 14 2009, 03:08 PM~15978717
> *good...busy...and u?
> *


da same and missin you  you dont hit me up anymore :tears:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Dec 13 2009, 01:36 PM~15968021
> *thanx bro we try :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hell yea :biggrin: they make great stocking stuffers for the holidays 


 to anyone lookin to buy me a Christmas present this year :cheesy:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 8 2009, 04:48 AM~15910240
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 14 2009, 08:30 PM~15981071
> *da same and missin you    you dont hit me up anymore  :tears:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ya crazy!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 14 2009, 11:42 PM~15984193
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ya crazy!
> *


 :biggrin: 

but i thought you liked crazy


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 15 2009, 10:35 AM~15987225
> *:biggrin:
> 
> but i thought you liked crazy
> *


Oh she does, lol!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Dec 14 2009, 07:30 PM~15981071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GET A ROOM YALL.....LOL...


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Dec 14 2009, 03:08 PM~15978717-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GET A ROOM YALL.....LOL...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Dec 15 2009, 11:35 AM~15987225-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:nono: :nono: :machinegun: :machinegun: i dont roll like that homie!!!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 15 2009, 10:38 AM~15987257
> *GET A ROOM YALL</span>.....LOL...
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Lol, you in Texas!?!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 15 2009, 10:42 AM~15987282
> *what kind of crazy we talking bout???
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 15 2009, 11:42 AM~15987287
> *Lol, you in Texas!?!
> *



:0 









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

4 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, ms_tx_legend214, People's Choice, THUGG PASSION 2

:wave:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 15 2009, 11:48 AM~15987343
> *4 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, ms_tx_legend214, People's Choice, THUGG PASSION 2
> 
> :wave:
> *


WHAT IN THE HELL IS UP!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 15 2009, 11:48 AM~15987343
> *4 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, ms_tx_legend214, People's Choice, THUGG PASSION 2
> 
> :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Dec 15 2009, 10:51 AM~15987386
> *WHAT IN THE HELL IS UP!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Not much, ready to go to lunch!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Dec 15 2009, 10:51 AM~15987386
> *WHAT IN THE HELL IS UP!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


da mannnnnnnn :worship: :worship: :worship: 


man you need to find me another girl... this 1 aint workin out :angry: 












and you told me she was nice :uh:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 15 2009, 07:23 PM~15991620
> *da mannnnnnnn  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> man you need to find me another girl... this 1 aint workin out  :angry:
> and you told me she was nice  :uh:
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 15 2009, 06:27 PM~15991665
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


iam sorry babygurl you know iam just playin... they need to make a smiley face blowin a kiss so i can send it to you on here.. :cheesy:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 15 2009, 10:42 AM~15987287
> *Lol, you in Texas!?!
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: 
ALL YALL FROM TEXAS IN HURR RIIGHT? 

JIST TRYIN TO BLEND IN...U HEAR :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 15 2009, 06:29 PM~15991677
> *iam sorry babygurl you know iam just playin... they need to make a smiley face blowin a kiss so i can send it to you on here..  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Dec 15 2009, 10:51 AM~15987386
> *WHAT IN THE HELL IS UP!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


yooooooo! TIM.....I need the Pay out info..








.let's go to Print aweready...









.holla at me at werk (cuz i gotta get some ZZZZs rayt naw)..323-259-2357....2200 HRS ...PACIFIC TIME ....DON'T GIVE MY NUMBER OUT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2+Dec 15 2009, 06:37 PM~15991743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you sir will be receiving a wake up call at 4am


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Dec 15 2009, 07:29 PM~15991677-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yezzir!!! lmao!!!

:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 15 2009, 08:45 PM~15993060
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> yezzir!!! lmao!!!
> 
> ...


i better just stop before your man gets all :angry:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 15 2009, 10:35 PM~15993582
> *i better just stop before your man gets all  :angry:
> *



MAN???


UMMM....WHO IS THAT....I DIDNT KNOW I HAD ONE...WHEN U SEE HIM TELL HIM I WANT A GOOD ASS CHRISTMAS GIFT NEXT WEEK!

THX! :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 15 2009, 07:58 PM~15991952
> *yooooooo! TIM.....I need the Pay out info..
> 
> 
> ...


I got you :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 15 2009, 07:37 PM~15991743
> *:yessad:  :yessad:
> ALL YALL FROM TEXAS IN HURR RIIGHT?
> 
> ...


Lol, yup yup! Not all use y'all though, lol!
You don't need to blend in, you already cool!! :cheesy:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Dec 16 2009, 08:26 AM~15997024
> *I got you :thumbsup:
> *


  

yea this 1 will work :biggrin: she dont talk back


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

BIG MEXICA WILL BE THERE TO REP JUST LIKE LAST YEAR


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

MORE INFO...REFRESH BROWSER PLEASE..


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

TTT

FOR MORE CHANGES...


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

*JULY 4, 2010*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 19 2009, 06:35 PM~16031158
> *JULY 4, 2010
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 19 2009, 08:32 PM~16032746
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 18 2009, 12:17 PM~16020687
> *MORE INFO...REFRESH BROWSER PLEASE..
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :angry: :scrutinize:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 19 2009, 10:52 PM~16033671
> *:wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 18 2009, 02:17 PM~16020687
> *MORE INFO...REFRESH BROWSER PLEASE..
> 
> 
> ...


More info to be added


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Dec 21 2009, 08:36 AM~16045174
> *More info to be added
> *


 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 21 2009, 06:21 PM~16050611
> *:0
> *


me and ms texas legend will be there but we prob takin different flights cuz she be trippin when iam checkin out the stewardess :uh:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 21 2009, 06:25 PM~16050662
> *me and ms texas legend will be there but we prob takin different flights cuz she be trippin when iam checkin out the stewardess  :uh:
> *


hahahahahaha....if yall stay in the same room...i'll pay for it...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Dec 21 2009, 05:25 PM~16050662-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
* You are a fool for that one Manny. Bwahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Years to all the WEGO people. Love ya, :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 22 2009, 11:18 AM~16057887
> *Merry Christmas and Happy New Years to all the WEGO people.  Love ya, :biggrin:
> *


Same to you. :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

<span style='color:#ff1493'> You are a fool for that one Manny. Bwahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [/b]
[/b][/quote]

:angry: :angry:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 22 2009, 03:16 PM~16058906
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:uh: 








:angry: 












:twak: 






















:buttkick:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 22 2009, 02:52 PM~16058633
> *u can check out who ever you want....last i checked i was single idk bout u LOL</span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>You are single ms tx legend! :cheesy:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

I cant wait for this show I hope it is a big turn out so we can show these boys how we do it here in the GREAT STATE of TEXAS.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll be back again next year with my Impala, got few changes for next year and with my new project..


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Dec 22 2009, 04:44 PM~16059695
> *You are single ms tx legend! :cheesy:
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 23 2009, 11:10 AM~16066747
> *:yes: :yes:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :loco: :loco:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:0


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 21 2009, 06:25 PM~16050662
> *me and ms texas legend will be there but we prob takin different flights cuz she be trippin when iam checkin out the stewardess  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Dec 22 2009, 12:52 PM~16058633-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :0 * See now look what you did......you hurt Miggys feelings. * :nono: *That's not nice.*


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 18 2009, 01:17 PM~16020687
> *MORE INFO...REFRESH BROWSER PLEASE..
> 
> 
> ...


UPDATED FOR MORE ADDED INFO...PLEASE REFRESH BROWSER  

MERRY XMAZ TO ALL


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 24 2009, 03:13 PM~16080075
> *:uh:  :0   See now look what you did......you hurt Miggys feelings.  :nono: That's not nice.
> *


its all good bro iam sure Thugg Passion can hook me up wit 1 of thoses Cali hynas .. shit i might not come back to Texas then. i want 1 that looks like Whispers on Mi Vida Loca  she's sexy


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma+Dec 22 2009, 03:44 PM~16059695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Dec 23 2009, 04:21 PM~16069822-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 25 2009, 10:23 AM~16086269
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 29 2009, 12:11 AM~16117021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 29 2009, 12:11 AM~16117021
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is this wat U filled out? :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

july 4th .... ??????????????????????????? :twak:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 24 2009, 06:26 PM~16081680
> *its all good bro iam sure Thugg Passion can hook me up wit 1 of thoses Cali hynas .. shit i might not come back to Texas then. i want 1 that looks like Whispers on Mi Vida Loca   she's sexy
> *


  I'LL TAKE YOU TO ECHO PARQUE...LOL....WE CAN SELL SHARPIES


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 29 2009, 07:57 PM~16126366
> * I'LL TAKE YOU TO ECHO PARQUE...LOL....WE CAN SELL SHARPIES
> *


ey some of them arent that bad lookin... and some of them do get a lil too crazy wit the sharpie though. i just have a thing for blonde mexican chicks they hot


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2+Dec 29 2009, 06:57 PM~16126366-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* You guy's are crazy. * :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

cant wait for this show!


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

HEY THOSE BELTS DONT SAY NOTHING ABOUT 2010 ARE ABOUT A HOP THEY SAY BOXING TITILE;;U GUYS GOT TO FIX THAT;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 6 2010, 11:13 AM~16201885
> *HEY THOSE BELTS DONT SAY NOTHING ABOUT 2010 ARE ABOUT A HOP THEY SAY BOXING TITILE;;U GUYS GOT TO FIX THAT;;;BIG  AL  SAID IT
> *


WE GOT SOME NEW BELTS COMING OUT FOR THE SHOW ON JULY 4TH SO COME AND GET BIG AL :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jan 6 2010, 09:14 AM~16201899
> *WE GOT SOME NEW BELTS COMING OUT FOR THE SHOW ON JULY 4TH SO COME AND GET BIG AL :biggrin:
> *


do they come in a girl size?


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

*DOWNLOAD PRE-REG FORM NOW CLICK HERE*

(document form)


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jan 6 2010, 12:02 PM~16202244
> *do they come in a girl size?
> *


If she win one....yepper :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CrazyPirate (Jan 6, 2010)

das right


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

this will be the show to be at :biggrin: last year was tight i know this year will be better










last years champ


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jan 6 2010, 09:14 AM~16201899
> *WE GOT SOME NEW BELTS COMING OUT FOR THE SHOW ON JULY 4TH SO COME AND GET BIG AL :biggrin:
> *


guess i come get my belt


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

over 80 trophies
dance off
pin up girl contest
all day fun for the family :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 6 2010, 08:48 PM~16207002
> *THANK I WON'T;;;;;;;;;;WHO  SAID IT
> *


COME ON DOWN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 6 2010, 06:48 PM~16207002
> *guess i come get my belt
> *



:0 looks good ha  what up BIG AL


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 6 2010, 11:45 AM~16202587
> *DOWNLOAD PRE-REG FORM NOW CLICK HERE
> 
> (document form)
> *


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 9 2010, 05:05 PM~16238469
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY !*


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 11 2010, 06:22 PM~16258867
> *uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## W.S. OG Media (Jan 12, 2010)

*We do shirts for all kinds of events, people and companies...need shirts for your show? For the staff, your members or to sell? Get at me and let me see what we can do for you...

GAMBLE
[email protected]
*


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 16 2009, 08:34 AM~15376252
> *Oh no not agian, that was a long drive. 12 hrs just to get out of Texas. o-well f#c* it, i guess we can do it agian :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


c u on the highway homie


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Kowboy founder of (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello this is Kowboy @ VIP Promotionz and Street KingZ, promoters for Ruff Ryders All Star Weekend event.
I'm calling OUT ALL car/bike clubs, low riders, hot rods, bikes, choppers, imports, Dubs etc... its time to shine and bring them rides out and show the out of towners how Dallas does it! 

Below is the Car Show information. There will be a large amount of Celebrities, a Concert, vehicles, car/bike clubs, etc.. from locals to out of towners at this great event, it will be filling up fast. Please contact me asap so you can reserve and lock in your vehical or club. CALL OR TXTX: 214-957-7881 EMAIL: [email protected]

** Car/Bike pre registration is as follows **

$35 pre-register includes 3 entry passes, 
Dead line for pre register of vehicles will be Thursday Feb 11th 
Registration day of event is $45 includes 3 entry passes (only if room is availble)
Role in and booth set up will be Friday the 12th TIMES ANNOUNCED PRIOR TO EVENT.
For every 5 vehicle that register AS A GROUP they will receive 5 free passes to the Ruff Ryder's Friday night mixer pre party.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 6 2010, 06:48 PM~16207002
> *better step to the side :0 will let you see what it looks like*


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

LIFES FINEST WIL BE THERE.... :biggrin:


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jan 14 2010, 06:07 PM~16293240
> *thanks*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 14 2010, 08:32 AM~16288114
> *c u on the highway homie
> *


 :nosad: Sorry bro, taking this year off.


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

WE'RE PLANNING ON MAKING THE TRIP THIS YEAR ITS BEEN A WILE SINCE I WENT TO DISNEYLAND :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT for WEGO.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 15 2010, 04:46 PM~16303424
> *thanks
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ethanbubba (Mar 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Where's the pre party at?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 19 2010, 08:51 PM~16345532
> *Where's the pre party at?
> *



san manuel casino :0 :biggrin: it will b poppin


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jan 19 2010, 10:07 PM~16346798
> *san manuel casino  :0  :biggrin:  it will b poppin
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jan 19 2010, 10:07 PM~16346798
> *san manuel casino  :0  :biggrin:  it will b poppin
> *


That's a nice place...VIP @ the buffet. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

gotta dress up if yall wanna get in the bad ass Night Club upstairs...


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 20 2010, 06:04 AM~16349443
> *gotta dress up if yall wanna get in the bad ass Night Club upstairs...
> *


 Not a prob at all


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 20 2010, 09:18 AM~16349693
> *Not a prob at all
> *


You coming bro?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jan 20 2010, 08:10 AM~16349906
> *You coming bro?
> *


he just lives around the corner :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jan 20 2010, 11:44 AM~16351090
> *he just lives around the corner :biggrin:
> *


HE LIVES IN THE CASINO?....... :0


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> HE LIVES IN THE CASINO?....... :0
> [/quotve]
> Yup cuz they took all my $ :rofl:
> 
> Yea ill be at the show :0


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

I THINK IM HITTIN UP CALI!! AYYE


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

BUMP FOR THE UPDATES...NEW FLYER


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 16 2009, 06:38 AM~15375421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

REFRESH YOUR BROWSER PLEASE


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Ice cream, ice cream, ice cream paintjob!!!!!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 23 2010, 11:04 PM~16391041
> *Ice cream, ice cream, ice cream paintjob!!!!!
> *


sup scooner :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

REFRESH UR BROWSER...PLEASE...

SEE U ALL THERE


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jan 25 2010, 11:00 AM~16404189
> *sup scooner :biggrin:
> *


 Sup homie. Y'all got some more eyecandy dvd's at the phoenix show for me? 

:wave:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 26 2010, 09:19 PM~16423498
> *Sup homie. Y'all got some more eyecandy dvd's at the phoenix show for me?
> 
> :wave:
> *



workin HARD on vol 2 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jan 26 2010, 10:33 PM~16424596
> *workin HARD on vol 2  :0  :biggrin:
> *


:rofl: @ hard

Lemme know when its ready
:thumbsup:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 27 2010, 02:04 AM~16425958
> *:rofl: @ hard
> 
> Lemme know when its ready
> ...


 :uh: SOUNDS **** .... :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 27 2010, 11:36 PM~16436919
> *:uh: SOUNDS **** .... :biggrin:
> *



it is really ****.... lots of lesbian action :0 :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jan 28 2010, 01:07 AM~16437150
> *it is really ****....  lots of lesbian action  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

GOT THE DISC TODAY...THANKS


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

BTW...THE **** COMMENT WAS FOR SCREWED UP LOCSTER


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 27 2010, 11:36 PM~16436919
> *:uh: SOUNDS **** .... :biggrin:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 28 2010, 12:15 AM~16437199
> *BTW...THE **** COMMENT WAS FOR SCREWED UP LOCSTER
> *


 We'll see who's **** in phoenix tuff guy! Bring plenty of lube and a good pair of ankle grabbing socks, cuz its gonna be a loooooooooong night!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 23 2010, 10:02 PM~16390278
> *REFRESH YOUR BROWSER PLEASE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

whos going to jude the bikes this year? and is it true in the best of shows the bike will get more the trikes ?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jan 28 2010, 05:30 PM~16443918
> *whos going to jude the bikes this year? and is it true in the best of shows the bike will get more the trikes ?
> *


i could judge them :0


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 28 2010, 12:14 AM~16437194
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> GOT THE DISC TODAY...THANKS
> *



let me know if u need anything else. i got alot of pds files of cars i already cut..... let me know if the cali map will work.. i thought it came out bad :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jan 28 2010, 07:32 PM~16444523
> *let me know if u need anything else.  i got alot of pds files of cars i already cut.....  let me know if the cali map will work..  i thought it came out bad :biggrin:
> *


YEAH..I LIKE IT...LET ME SEE IF I CAN INCORPORATE IT WITH THE NEW DESIGN


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 28 2010, 01:20 AM~16437228
> *We'll see who's **** in phoenix tuff guy! Bring plenty of lube and a good pair of ankle grabbing socks, cuz its gonna be a loooooooooong night!
> *


BWAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHA...u finna get raped :run:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 28 2010, 09:53 PM~16446750
> *BWAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHA...u finna get raped :run:
> *


:0 :happysad:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 23 2010, 10:01 PM~16390263
> *
> *


ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjLqF2OU9ck...player_embedded


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 4 2010, 06:59 AM~16508664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

now jammin: screwed up chente "por tu maldito amor"


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 4 2010, 09:31 AM~16509820
> *:boink:  :boink:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 4 2010, 01:49 PM~16511151
> *:uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 4 2010, 12:11 PM~16511304
> *:buttkick:
> *


Get some!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

when is the pre reg deadline?


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop+Feb 5 2010, 01:46 AM~16519036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ITS ON THE PRE REG FORM


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Feb 5 2010, 01:46 AM~16519036
> *when is the pre reg deadline?
> *


June 20, 2010


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Ok, thanks. My car is still a long way from bein done by I'm gonna try to get it ready


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jan 28 2010, 05:30 PM~16443918
> *whos going to jude the bikes this year? and is it true in the best of shows the bike will get more the trikes ?
> *


? :dunno:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Feb 5 2010, 01:46 PM~16522650
> *Ok, thanks. My car is still a long way from bein done by I'm gonna try to get it ready
> *


should pre reg anyways...then check out the show..SAM knows how to throw a bad ass show...and this one shud be off tha hook


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Feb 6 2010, 11:33 AM~16531647
> *should pre reg anyways...then check out the show..SAM knows how to throw a bad ass show...and this one shud be off tha hook
> *


x2 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 4 2010, 04:59 AM~16508664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 9 2010, 01:27 PM~16561376
> *
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Feb 10 2010, 10:52 PM~16579195
> *:0    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 4 2010, 04:59 AM~16508664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 30 2010, 08:23 AM~16459490
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjLqF2OU9ck...player_embedded
> *


what it do


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Feb 18 2010, 08:31 PM~16655979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMES WILL BE THERE


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

CANT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Feb 18 2010, 08:31 PM~16655979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

HELL YA RARECLASS CAR/BIKE CLUB WILL BE COMING OUT STRONG TO REPRESENT


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Feb 26 2010, 04:45 AM~16731441
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

IS THERE GOING TO BE FIREWORKS? IT IS THE FOURTH OF JULY :dunno: :run:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Feb 26 2010, 12:21 PM~16732984
> *IS THERE GOING TO BE FIREWORKS? IT IS THE FOURTH OF JULY  :dunno:  :run:
> *


Yes sir there will be a fireworks display after the show :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Feb 26 2010, 10:44 AM~16733224
> *Yes sir there will be a fireworks display after the show :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Feb 26 2010, 10:21 AM~16732984
> *IS THERE GOING TO BE FIREWORKS? IT IS THE FOURTH OF JULY  :dunno:  :run:
> *



bringin the tryke out? :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Feb 26 2010, 12:44 PM~16733224
> *Yes sir there will be a fireworks display after the show :thumbsup:
> *


 :run: :run: :run:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Feb 23 2010, 01:19 AM~16696948
> *HELL YA RARECLASS CAR/BIKE CLUB WILL BE COMING OUT STRONG TO REPRESENT
> *


..NICE CLUB NAME


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Feb 26 2010, 03:35 PM~16734971
> *
> *


HI DOLL....


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you TORRES EMPIRE for being part of the Houston Cook Off this last weekend.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Feb 27 2010, 12:35 AM~16739843
> *bringin the tryke out? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: TO SOON TO TELL THAT A DAY WHEN I KICK IT WITH THE FAMILIA


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Feb 27 2010, 10:03 AM~16740787
> *HI DOLL....
> *


Hello bombshell! Love the avi! :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

is there a payout now for 2nd and 3rd place for the best of show bikes?????????


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 26 2010, 05:53 AM~16731743
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

is there gunna be pre reg, ?/?


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Mar 4 2010, 06:46 PM~16797970
> *is there gunna be pre reg, ?/?
> *


Go to TORRESEMPIRE.COM and click on the flyer


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 4 2010, 04:51 PM~16798014
> *Go to TORRESEMPIRE.COM and click on the flyer
> *


 :0 :0 

The website:

http://www.lowriderscenedvd.com/ 

KOS 2010 DVD










and the preview.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 5 2010, 12:59 PM~16805352
> *:wow:
> *


TALK MOTHERFUCKER SAY SOMETHING!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 5 2010, 11:40 AM~16805693
> *TALK MOTHERFUCKER SAY SOMETHING!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


...heeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...........que paso wey........ el show va estar chingon.... el peoples chimp.. jk ........ what up man.......... how you been........  :biggrin:


----------



## chuca_63 (Jun 8, 2008)

ENTERTAINERS bike club will b there again this year had a good time last year.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

IS THERE ANY OTHER WAY TO GET PRE-REG OTHER THAN THE EMPIRE WEBSITE? IT SAY THAT FILE IS CORRUPTED. CAN SOMEONE PM ME A FORM? THANKS.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

man!!!!!!!!!!! i ready to cum get my belt;;;;;;who said it?????????


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 16 2009, 05:38 AM~15375423
> *FLYER AND MORE INFO COMING SOON
> *


Strictly ridin coming 4 a belt.


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 6 2010, 10:27 AM~16812405
> *...heeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...........que  paso  wey........  el  show  va estar chingon....  el peoples  chimp..  jk ........  what  up  man..........  how  you  been........   :biggrin:
> *


CHILLIN 25/8


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 9 2010, 11:56 AM~16839133
> *CHILLIN 25/8
> *


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 8 2010, 09:31 PM~16833776
> *man!!!!!!!!!!!  i  ready  to cum get my belt;;;;;;who said it?????????
> *


 yea!! well i bet i get one!!!!!!!! brand new!!! :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 10 2010, 10:10 AM~16848437
> *
> *


BIRD.....WHAT UP BRO!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 10 2010, 12:19 PM~16850665
> *BIRD.....WHAT UP BRO!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Whats up Doggg,, I was looking through your thread. It was cool chalking it up with you out there in AZ


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 10 2010, 02:37 PM~16850801
> *Whats up Doggg,,  I was looking through your thread.  It was cool chalking it up with you out there in AZ
> *


Same here bro and we will meet again :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 10 2010, 02:31 PM~16851716
> *Same here bro and we will meet again :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Cool :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

You cominn down for the San Diego show?? I think it would be good for promotions for your July Show and get to meet new faces


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 10 2010, 04:36 PM~16851740
> *Cool :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> You cominn down for the San Diego show??  I think it would be good for promotions for your July Show and get to meet new faces
> *


I have a show to do in Dallas that same day


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 10 2010, 10:07 AM~16849461
> *yea!! well i bet i get one!!!!!!!! brand new!!! :biggrin:
> *



YOU GET ONE U GONA BUY IT;;;WHO SAID IT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 10 2010, 04:16 PM~16852484
> *I have a show to do in Dallas that same day
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuca_63_@Mar 6 2010, 09:46 PM~16816354
> *ENTERTAINERS bike club will b there again this year had a good time last year.
> 
> 
> ...


man its been along time since I seen that bike I had my bike right next to it back in 98 at the fresno show how have you guys been


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

sup wit pre reg homie


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Mar 25 2010, 10:36 AM~16996063
> *sup wit pre reg homie
> *


Go to torresempire.com


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Mar 25 2010, 09:36 AM~16996063
> *sup wit pre reg homie
> *


PRE REG DOWNLOAD FORM >>>http://torresempire.com/TORRES_PREREG.doc


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Mar 5 2010, 03:57 AM~16803312
> *:0  :0
> 
> The website:
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 26 2010, 08:02 PM~17012525
> *
> *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:tongue: :tongue:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

WAZZZUP TIM


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Mar 31 2010, 03:08 AM~17052454
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 31 2010, 06:37 AM~17053088
> *WHAT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 31 2010, 11:04 PM~17061442
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 31 2010, 07:37 AM~17053088
> *WHAT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Apr 3 2010, 11:31 PM~17089843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 4 2010, 08:07 PM~17096304
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Mar 31 2010, 03:08 AM~17052454
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 10 2010, 03:31 PM~16851716
> *Same here bro and we will meet again :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow:  wazzup with ur SIGNATURE?


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*WILL BE THERE :biggrin: *


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Apr 6 2010, 01:15 AM~17108944
> *:wow:   wazzup with ur SIGNATURE?
> *


Some Funky Bitches playing on my phone


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Apr 6 2010, 08:16 AM~17110572
> *Some Funky Bitches playing on my phone
> *


HAHAHAHAHHAHAA....."FATAL ATTRACTION"

How you like the new LOGO? (REFRESH YOUR BROWSER)


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Mar 26 2010, 08:51 PM~17012405
> *PRE REG DOWNLOAD FORM >>>http://torresempire.com/TORRES_PREREG.doc
> *


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Apr 7 2010, 09:39 AM~17121412
> *HAHAHAHAHHAHAA....."FATAL ATTRACTION"
> 
> How you like the new LOGO? (REFRESH YOUR BROWSER)
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Apr 7 2010, 07:39 AM~17121412
> *HAHAHAHAHHAHAA....."FATAL ATTRACTION"
> 
> How you like the new LOGO? (REFRESH YOUR BROWSER)
> ...


is that for the car carrier looks firme manny


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 8 2010, 01:59 AM~17131753
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


same day as klique


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Apr 12 2010, 01:12 PM~17169254
> *is that for the car carrier  looks firme manny
> *


THANKZ, I STILL OWE U GUYS WORK


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

StreetSeen Magazine will be there.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

CANT WAIT GOING TO SKIP LRM IN JUNE AND ROLL HERE IT WAS THE BOMB LAST YEAR WAS A SMALL TURN OUT I THINK THIS YEAR ITS GOING TO BE WAY BIGGER AND BETTER THAT THE WAY TO HAVE A SHOW THE RAPPER SHORT DAWG GOT DOWN (THIS IS THE NOT TO MISS)


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

HELL YA RARECLASS CAR CLUB AND BIKE CLUB IS GONA COME OUT TO THE SHOW HOPE IT GETS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

T*T*T


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 20 2010, 02:53 PM~17249439
> *CANT WAIT GOING TO SKIP LRM IN JUNE AND ROLL HERE IT WAS THE BOMB LAST YEAR WAS A SMALL TURN OUT I THINK THIS YEAR ITS GOING TO BE WAY BIGGER AND BETTER THAT THE WAY TO HAVE A SHOW THE RAPPER SHORT DAWG GOT DOWN (THIS IS THE NOT TO MISS)
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

PRE REG DOWNLOAD FORM >>>http://torresempire.com/TORRES_PREREG.doc


Just a reminder for those of you pre-registering

Please keep in mind cut off date is June 26th


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Apr 28 2010, 09:41 AM~17329566
> *PRE REG DOWNLOAD FORM >>>http://torresempire.com/TORRES_PREREG.doc
> Just a reminder for those of you pre-registering
> 
> ...



ttt


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

bump for Sam Torres and WEGO


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Prestige car club will be there dam straight :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

together with INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

DOWNLOAD PRE REG -- CLICK HERE-http://torresempire.com/TORRES_PREREG.doc

PAY THRU *PAYPAL* AT:
*[email protected]*

or mail *check/money* order to:
*TORRES EMPIRE
4621 S. COOPER #131-804
ARLINGTON TEXAS 76017*


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:0 

Can't wait for this show!!!


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 10 2010, 10:42 PM~17449678
> *:0
> 
> Can't wait for this show!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@May 9 2010, 12:33 PM~17434640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ANY PICS FROM LAST YEAR?


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 13 2010, 01:11 PM~17478323
> *ANY PICS FROM LAST YEAR?
> *


www.TorresEmpire.com


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@May 9 2010, 10:36 AM~17434311
> *together with INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

6 DAYS LEFT TO PRE-REG. IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@May 18 2010, 06:48 AM~17525325
> *
> *


Whats up fellas


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 18 2010, 10:40 AM~17526340
> *Whats up fellas
> *


I need to holla at you :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 18 2010, 10:00 AM~17527062
> *I need to holla at you :biggrin:
> *


You got my number right?? If not I will PM you now


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 18 2010, 10:02 AM~17527088
> *You got my number right??  If not I will PM you now
> *


Whats up Jamal


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Double Pump Trucks -Anything Goes except Reverse Suspension or Second Switching and No Getting Stuck!! ( if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck)*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 18 2010, 10:03 AM~17527096
> *Whats up Jamal
> *


*what it is Birdman!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

To The Top :biggrin: :thumbsup: 




























:thumbsup:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

GETTING CLOSE TO SHOWTIME :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

ttt uffin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

VEGAS MOST WANTED WILL BE THERE SINGLE PUMP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

sending out my pre-regs today for the show


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

PRE REG DOWNLOAD FORM >>>http://torresempire.com/TORRES_PREREG.doc
Just a reminder for those of you pre-registering

Please keep in mind cut off date is June 26th


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jun 3 2010, 08:51 AM~17684289
> *PRE REG DOWNLOAD FORM >>>http://torresempire.com/TORRES_PREREG.doc
> Just a reminder for those of you pre-registering
> 
> ...


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 3 2010, 11:28 PM~17690975
> *
> *


I haven't forgot about you Bird I will be calling you soon :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jun 3 2010, 07:51 AM~17684289
> *PRE REG DOWNLOAD FORM >>>http://torresempire.com/TORRES_PREREG.doc
> Just a reminder for those of you pre-registering
> 
> ...


thanks gonna mail mine monday :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

*T * T * T*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! Peoples Chump you Know what it is Holmz!* :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 4 2010, 12:26 PM~17695405
> *Man! Peoples Chump you Know what it is Holmz! :biggrin:
> *


I GOT YOU BLACK GRIMACE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jun 4 2010, 06:53 AM~17693821
> *I haven't forgot about you Bird I will be calling you soon :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

To all clubs we just need a roll call to see who's all coming hit us back up thank you


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

New Wave car club DFW chapter will be there 
Irving Customz with a double pump will be there 
we coming down from Dallas Texas so be ready


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 16 2009, 05:38 AM~15375421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jun 7 2010, 11:03 AM~17717530
> *  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 7 2010, 02:04 PM~17717535
> *:yes:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

TTY


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Jun 10 2010, 01:12 AM~17746296
> *TTY
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

[Had a good time at the hop thanks to big al and kool aid for inviting us torres empire new wave dfw chapter and Irving customz are heading back to Texas we will be back for the July 4 show
[/b][/quote]


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

[/quote]
:biggrin: ill be there too ready for my belt :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

The first set of confirmation letters will go out today for those registrant's who have pre-registered. :cheesy: 


PRE REG DOWNLOAD FORM >>>http://torresempire.com/TORRES_PREREG.doc
Just a reminder for those of you pre-registering

Please keep in mind cut off date is June 26th


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

>


:biggrin: ill be there too ready for my belt :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jun 11 2010, 08:45 AM~17758694
> *The first set of confirmation letters will go out today for those registrant's who have pre-registered. :cheesy:
> PRE REG DOWNLOAD FORM >>>http://torresempire.com/TORRES_PREREG.doc
> Just a reminder for those of you pre-registering
> ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

anybody know if there is gona be "specialty awards" for bikes this year ??


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 11 2010, 03:05 PM~17761852
> *anybody know if there is gona be "specialty awards" for bikes this year ??
> *


x2


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 11 2010, 05:21 PM~17762882
> *x2
> *



i think so check out the reg on line for more info on classes


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> [;;;THANKS FOR COMMING SEE U ON THE FORTH OF JULY;;HAVE MY BELT READY;;;BIG AL SAID IT</span></span>



[/size]
[/quote]
:nono: have jens belt ready :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 11 2010, 06:46 PM~17763534
> *i think so check out the reg on line for more info on classes
> *


link


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> [/color]
> [/size]


:nono: HOPE U DON'T HAVE TO HOP ME


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

How many cars do u need to make a class ??? Or it dont matter ?? Hopping wise....


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 13 2010, 01:05 PM~17774770
> *How many cars do u need to make a class ??? Or it dont matter ?? Hopping wise....
> *


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 13 2010, 01:05 PM~17774770
> *How many cars do u need to make a class ??? Or it dont matter ?? Hopping wise....
> *



3 make a class. if you are a hopper there will be more than plenty of competition we expecting 40+ hoppers. at the end BIG AL is a returning champ and ALEX from GT both in tha house defending title. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

>


:biggrin: ill be there too ready for my belt :biggrin:
[/quote]
:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, travieso1u

:wave:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

MAN JUST LET THEM SWANG CAUSE BIG AL GONA DO HIS THANG;;;SO BRANG ON DA HEAT;;WHO SAID IT


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 14 2010, 08:15 AM~17781028
> *
> MAN  JUST LET THEM SWANG  CAUSE BIG  AL  GONA DO HIS THANG;;;SO BRANG ON DA  HEAT;;WHO SAID  IT
> *


 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

MAN  JUST LET THEM SWANG  CAUSE BIG  AL  GONA DO HIS THANG;;;SO BRANG ON DA  HEAT;;WHO SAID  IT</span></span>
[/b][/quote]


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Jun 15 2010, 09:58 AM~17792646
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :cheesy:
> *



available july 4th :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 15 2010, 11:19 AM~17793341
> *available july 4th :0
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

PRE REG DOWNLOAD FORM >>>http://torresempire.com/TORRES_PREREG.doc
Just a reminder for those of you pre-registering

Please keep in mind cut off date is June 26th


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

im gonna post a JPEG format of the PRE REG form....in a minute...


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

here you go..might be easier for other to download teh JPEG format of the PRE REGISTRATION

CLICK ON THIS LINK AND CHOOSE PRINT UNDER FILE MENU
OR RIGHT CLICK ON THE IMAGE BELOW...


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Manny!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

3 make a class. if you are a hopper there will be more than plenty of competition we expecting 40+ hoppers. at the end BIG AL is a returning champ and ALEX from GT both in tha house defending title.


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 15 2010, 11:19 AM~17793341
> *available july 4th :0
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jun 15 2010, 12:42 PM~17794631
> *PRE REG DOWNLOAD FORM >>>http://torresempire.com/TORRES_PREREG.doc
> Just a reminder for those of you pre-registering
> 
> ...


WHAT DAY IS ROLL IN ?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jun 16 2010, 06:53 PM~17808730
> *WHAT DAY IS ROLL IN ?
> *




sat startin at 5am there will be someone at the door. so first come first serve.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 15 2010, 11:19 AM~17793341
> *available july 4th :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53+Jun 16 2010, 08:53 PM~17808730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what is da cut [[[ off ]]]] time for all da hoppers to be there? is that gona be renforced


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 17 2010, 09:56 AM~17814790
> *what is da cut [[[  off  ]]]]  time for all da hoppers  to be there? is that gona be renforced
> *



i dont know the exact cut off time, i know that we will try to accommodate everyone as much as we can but hope that have everyone show up early :biggrin:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

> PRE REG DOWNLOAD FORM >>>http://torresempire.com/TORRES_PREREG.doc
> Just a reminder for those of you pre-registering
> 
> Please keep in mind cut off date is June 26th
> [/ sup is it the 20th or 26th cutoff for pre reg


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> > PRE REG DOWNLOAD FORM >>>http://torresempire.com/TORRES_PREREG.doc
> > Just a reminder for those of you pre-registering
> >
> > Please keep in mind cut off date is June 26th
> ...


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 17 2010, 11:56 AM~17814790
> *what is da cut [[[  off  ]]]]  time for all da hoppers  to be there? is that gona be renforced
> *


Cut off is before 12 noon Sunday, but if you have any issues or problems please call Tim at 214-356-0352. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

got my pre-reg's in the mail on monday


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 16 2010, 07:04 PM~17809472
> *sat startin at 5am there will be someone at the door.  so first come first serve.
> *


THANKS see you out there


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jun 17 2010, 02:38 PM~17817286
> *THANKS see you out there
> *



welcome c u there.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

remember no bbq grills, food or water on show day. only INDIVIDUALS can bring their grills. (it is an INDIVIDUALS BBQ) :biggrin:


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 18 2010, 10:05 AM~17527762
> *Double Pump Trucks -Anything Goes except Reverse Suspension or Second Switching and No Getting Stuck!! ( if you hit and come back down 3 times continuous and then stick that counts as coming back down not stuck)
> *





ARE THESE STILL THE RULES THIS HOP IS USING FOR JULY 4TH?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG AL SAID IT FOOLS


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Com'n Str8 out of North Texas, DFW ( Arlington, TX)..
*NEW WAVE DFW*

Rep'n NEW WAVE 

United Lowrider Council (ULC) Tarrant County & Texas Lowrider Association (TLA)


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

anybody know where i can find a list of all the catagories (cars and bikes) ?


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 17 2010, 02:16 PM~17817569
> *remember no bbq grills, food or water on show day.  only INDIVIDUALS can bring their grills.  (it is an INDIVIDUALS BBQ) :biggrin:
> *


how about during roll in can we bring in drinks?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jun 17 2010, 09:23 PM~17820463
> *how about during roll in can we bring in drinks?
> *



security will be lax on water and soft drinks on sat. NO FOAMY DRINKS :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 17 2010, 11:29 PM~17821611
> *security will be lax on water and soft drinks on sat.  NO FOAMY DRINKS :0
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 17 2010, 06:06 PM~17818791
> *anybody know where i can find a list of all the catagories (cars and bikes) ?
> *


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> :biggrin: ill be there too ready for my belt :biggrin:


:0 :0 :biggrin:
[/quote]
niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what up fellows


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 17 2010, 10:29 PM~17821611
> *security will be lax on water and soft drinks on sat.  NO FOAMY DRINKS :0
> *


thanks for the info


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

There had been RUMORS that show is cancelled...NO it is NOT CANCELLED...this will be ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IN CALI...SAM spent major $$$$$ to put this show out there..FOR ALL US RIDERS..see you all there...


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

THATS' RIGHT!
TORRES EMPIRE WILL BE COMING BACK TO SAN BERNARDINO 

SO MARK YOUR CALENDARS. JULY 4, 2010

*CASH PRIZES*, CONCERT AND CARSHOW..THIS BEAUTIFUL BELT COULD BE YOURS...(ONLY IT WILL NOT SAY DALLAS TX)








here you go..might be easier for other to download teh JPEG format of the PRE REGISTRATION

CLICK ON THIS LINK AND CHOOSE PRINT UNDER FILE MENU
OR RIGHT CLICK ON THE IMAGE BELOW...


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jun 19 2010, 04:08 PM~17833831
> *There had been RUMORS that show is cancelled...NO it is NOT CANCELLED...this will be ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IN CALI....see you all there...
> *


heard some rumors too :0 we must be doing something right :biggrin: 

show is NOT cancelled if any questions please call:


sam - torres empire # (214) 536-4603

tim- torres empire (peoples choice) # (214) 356-0352

San Bernardino national orange fairgrounds # (909) 888-6788

or us - lowrider scene dvd # (831) 840-3102


hope to see everyone on the 4th :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jun 19 2010, 04:25 PM~17833923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jun 19 2010, 04:08 PM~17833831
> *There had been RUMORS that show is cancelled...NO it is NOT CANCELLED...this will be ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IN CALI...SAM spent major $$$$$ to put this show out there..FOR ALL US RIDERS..see you all there...
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 19 2010, 06:55 PM~17834669
> *heard some rumors too  :0    we must be doing something right :biggrin:
> 
> show is NOT cancelled if any questions please call:
> ...


*send all my pre-regs last week*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 19 2010, 06:55 PM~17834669
> *heard some rumors too  :0    we must be doing something right :biggrin:
> 
> show is NOT cancelled if any questions please call:
> ...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jun 19 2010, 04:25 PM~17833923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I really wanted to get another champion belt. But I won't be able to make it, I have to work.  
I'll see y'all soon though. ~ RFFR~


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

da SHOW IS ON BIG AL SAID IT</span>


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 19 2010, 11:34 PM~17836403
> *
> da  SHOW IS ON  BIG  AL  SAID  IT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 19 2010, 11:34 PM~17836403
> *
> da  SHOW IS ON  BIG  AL  SAID  IT
> *



thats right :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

TTMFT :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 20 2010, 11:53 AM~17838813
> *thats right :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

God willing, i'll be there again this year to support Sams show and the WEGO tour


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 21 2010, 01:40 AM~17843111
> *God willing, i'll be there again this year to support Sams show and the WEGO tour
> *


YEP IF GOD WILLING


----------



## 81WeZcOzRyDr (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 16 2010, 08:04 PM~17809472
> *sat startin at 5am there will be someone at the door.  so first come first serve.
> *


SO IS THE ENTRANCE ON E ST OR ARROWHEAD AVE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 21 2010, 09:29 AM~17844532
> *YEP IF GOD WILLING
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

STRIPTEASE WILL BE THERE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 21 2010, 03:37 PM~17847463
> *STRIPTEASE WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81WeZcOzRyDr_@Jun 21 2010, 03:46 PM~17846486
> *SO IS THE ENTRANCE ON E ST OR ARROWHEAD AVE
> *


YOU WILL COME ON ARROWHEAD THRU GATE 7 STARTING AT 5 IN THE MORNING TILL 6 THAT EVENING :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jun 21 2010, 03:47 PM~17847507
> *YOU WILL COME ON ARROWHEAD THRU GATE 7 STARTING AT 5 IN THE MORNING TILL 6 THAT EVENING :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

AND DA HOPPERS SAME ONE 4 DA LOWRIDER SHOW RIGHT


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 21 2010, 11:29 AM~17844532
> *YEP IF GOD WILLING</span>
> *



:werd: <span style=\'color:blue\'>hope he dont have other plans for me :happysad:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump....TTT


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 21 2010, 08:50 PM~17849201
> *AND DA HOPPERS SAME ONE 4 DA LOWRIDER SHOW  RIGHT
> *


Yepper between the hours of 7-11 that morning :thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jun 21 2010, 05:47 PM~17847507
> *YOU WILL COME ON ARROWHEAD THRU GATE 7 STARTING AT 5 IN THE MORNING TILL 6 THAT EVENING :thumbsup:
> *


WE HAVE CHANGE THE TIME FROM 5 IN THE MORNING TILL 4 THAT EVENING, CAUSE WE ARE HAVING OUR PRE SHOW BUFFET DINNER AT SAN MANUEL CASINO THAT NIGHT AND DON'T FORGET YOUR PASSES TO GET IN AND YOU MUST BE 21 TO ATTEND :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jun 22 2010, 07:14 AM~17853630
> *WE HAVE CHANGE THE TIME FROM 5 IN THE MORNING TILL 4 THAT EVENING, CAUSE WE ARE HAVING OUR PRE SHOW BUFFET DINNER AT SAN MANUEL CASINO THAT NIGHT AND DON'T FORGET YOUR PASSES TO GET IN AND YOU MUST BE 21 TO ATTEND :thumbsup:
> *


how do you get passes for the buffet ?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jun 22 2010, 07:14 AM~17853630
> *WE HAVE CHANGE THE TIME FROM 5 IN THE MORNING TILL 4 THAT EVENING, CAUSE WE ARE HAVING OUR PRE SHOW BUFFET DINNER AT SAN MANUEL CASINO THAT NIGHT AND DON'T FORGET YOUR PASSES TO GET IN AND YOU MUST BE 21 TO ATTEND :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 22 2010, 08:11 AM~17854015
> *how do you get passes for the buffet ?
> *



we will have them at the gate on saturday, :biggrin: all u have to do is show up to set up on sat.... :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81WeZcOzRyDr (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 21 2010, 06:21 PM~17848927
> *:biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


COOL..... OLDIE 54 WILL BE THERE AT 5AM!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 21 2010, 03:37 PM~17847463
> *STRIPTEASE WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 22 2010, 11:44 AM~17855595
> *we will have them at the gate on saturday,  :biggrin:  all u have to do is show up to set up on sat.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81WeZcOzRyDr_@Jun 22 2010, 04:55 PM~17858775
> *COOL..... OLDIE 54 WILL BE THERE AT 5AM!
> *


chingao you gonna make bring some donas and coffee :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 22 2010, 07:24 PM~17860142
> *chingao you gona meke bring some donas and coffe  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, People's Choice

:wave: What's up Tim!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jun 22 2010, 07:14 AM~17853630
> *WE HAVE CHANGE THE TIME FROM 5 IN THE MORNING TILL 4 THAT EVENING, CAUSE WE ARE HAVING OUR PRE SHOW BUFFET DINNER AT SAN MANUEL CASINO THAT NIGHT AND DON'T FORGET YOUR PASSES TO GET IN AND YOU MUST BE 21 TO ATTEND :thumbsup:
> *


The food was good, and the pre-show party was off the hook. Very nice place. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 23 2010, 12:27 PM~17866653
> *The food was good, and the pre-show party was off the hook. Very nice place. :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 23 2010, 02:27 PM~17866653
> *The food was good, and the pre-show party was off the hook. Very nice place. :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: Sure was...


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

CAN ANY BODY FAX ME PRE REG I CANT GET IT OFF LIL 909 796 5119 ATTN ANDY THANKS


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jun 23 2010, 03:37 PM~17867121
> *CAN ANY BODY FAX ME PRE REG I CANT GET IT OFF LIL 909 796 5119 ATTN ANDY THANKS
> *


Go to Torresempire.com and pull it off of there :thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 23 2010, 02:23 PM~17866620
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, People's Choice
> 
> ...


WHAT UP :wave:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jun 23 2010, 02:42 PM~17867183
> *Go to Torresempire.com and pull it off of there :thumbsup:
> *


I DID BUT IT FROM 09


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jun 23 2010, 04:02 PM~17867381
> *I DID BUT IT FROM 09
> *


PM sent


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHEN WILL CONFRIM LETTERS BE SENT OUT FOR THOSE THAT PRE REGD?


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jun 24 2010, 12:33 AM~17872338
> *WHEN WILL CONFRIM LETTERS BE SENT OUT FOR THOSE THAT PRE REGD?
> *


TODAY :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jun 24 2010, 08:11 AM~17874676
> *TODAY :thumbsup:
> *


Whats crackin homie.. See you next week


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jun 24 2010, 12:33 AM~17872338
> *WHEN WILL CONFRIM LETTERS BE SENT OUT FOR THOSE THAT PRE REGD?
> *


Confirmation letters will be sent out starting tomorrow. 
Please be advised that Tuesday June 29th will be the last day the P.O. BOX will be checked before we head out to Cali.

Also keep in mind cut off date for pre registration is this weekend Saturday June 26th.

See you all next week...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jun 24 2010, 07:39 AM~17874882
> *
> 
> See you all next week...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 81WeZcOzRyDr (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 22 2010, 07:24 PM~17860142
> *chingao you gonna make bring some donas and coffee  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: LAS DONAS NO PERO LA BOLSA DE PAN DULCE SI.....
HEY YOU KNOW GILBERT GONNA WANNA BE THERE AS SOON AS THE DOOR OPENS...... IT'S GOING TO BE AN ALL NIGHTER FOR ME..... SO UN GALLON DE CAFFE WILL DO IT.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 22 2010, 05:05 PM~17858874
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jun 24 2010, 08:39 AM~17874882
> *Confirmation letters will be sent out starting tomorrow.
> Please be advised that Tuesday June 29th will be the last day the P.O. BOX will be checked before we head out to Cali.
> 
> ...


*Really wish I could have made it agian this year. It was a hell of a road trip, but well worth it. To all those who are traveling, be safe.*


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 24 2010, 10:20 AM~17874740
> *Whats crackin homie..  See you next week
> *


MOST DEF HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81WeZcOzRyDr_@Jun 24 2010, 09:11 AM~17875121
> *:biggrin: LAS DONAS NO PERO LA BOLSA DE PAN DULCE SI.....
> HEY YOU KNOW GILBERT GONNA WANNA BE THERE AS  SOON AS THE DOOR OPENS...... IT'S GOING TO BE AN ALL NIGHTER FOR ME..... SO UN GALLON DE CAFFE WILL DO IT.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Rollerz Only Riverside Chapter will be there*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 24 2010, 07:59 PM~17879083
> *Rollerz Only Riverside Chapter will be there
> *


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jun 24 2010, 07:11 AM~17874676
> *TODAY :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, LOWRIDER SCENE

:wave: What's good Sergio.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 25 2010, 05:45 PM~17888479
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, LOWRIDER SCENE
> 
> ...



chillin. hows the weather in san anto :biggrin:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

Cool we sent 6 regas on thu from cali hope they get there in time


> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jun 24 2010, 07:39 AM~17874882
> *Confirmation letters will be sent out starting tomorrow.
> Please be advised that Tuesday June 29th will be the last day the P.O. BOX will be checked before we head out to Cali.
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Jun 26 2010, 11:17 AM~17892896
> *Cool we sent 6 regas on thu from cali hope they get there in time
> *



let us know even if you dont get your confirmation letters, the list of pre-reg is gettin updated everyday.. :biggrin: make sure you get there on sat for your tickets to the buffett :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Confirmation letters should be on their way.

Please be advised that Tuesday June 29th will be the last day the P.O. BOX will be checked before we head out to Cali.

Also remember today is the last day for pre registration, June 26th.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jun 26 2010, 11:29 AM~17892959
> *Confirmation letters should be on their way.
> 
> Please be advised that Tuesday June 29th will be the last day the P.O. BOX will be checked before we head out to Cali.
> ...





> *
> *


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

will there still be room for no-reg on sat


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

Gracias


> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 26 2010, 10:20 AM~17892913
> *let us know even if you dont get your confirmation letters,  the list of pre-reg is gettin updated everyday..  :biggrin:    make sure you get there on sat for your tickets to the buffett :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

Homie styln won't be making show this year, damaged in transit


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jun 26 2010, 02:24 PM~17893233
> *will there still be room for no-reg on sat
> *


Yes there will still be room! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Jun 26 2010, 12:54 PM~17893381
> *Homie styln won't be making show this year, damaged in transit
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Jun 26 2010, 12:54 PM~17893381
> *Homie styln won't be making show this year, damaged in transit
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Jun 26 2010, 12:54 PM~17893381
> *Homie styln won't be making show this year, damaged in transit
> 
> <img src=\'http://i373.photobucket.com/albums/oo172/jasjr75/IMAG0068.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


tell us what happened


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Due to my accident I will be unable to attend show.. I'll be back next year for sure...  

*Homie John Was Headed To Cali. When Someone Hit Him From Behind In AZ . I Spoke To John Earlier His Doing Good... He Just Wants Us To Know His Ride Is Coming Back Better Then Ever...Keep Him And His Son In Your Prayers*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 27 2010, 02:53 PM~17899294
> *
> tell  us  what  happened
> *


To all my friends.. Thx you for your concerns from my tragic accident..
Fortunately were not seriuosly injured. My son is having back and neck issues and so am I but it could have been worse..

Some fool ran up on the back of my trailer going about 80+, he never hit his brakes,and messed up Homie Styln..
Cops were very cool with me.. Don't get me wrong I'm glad no one was killed but I felt like fuk'n this idiot up.. He could have killed my son and me.. He hit us dead on from the rear, and didn't brake at all... He went airbourne over the side of my trailer and flipped about 5 times.. Looks like he may have been skitzing...
And yes as always the case the fuk'n idiot walked away with bearly a scratch...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 27 2010, 09:44 PM~17902991
> *To all my friends.. Thx you for your concerns from my tragic accident..
> Fortunately were not seriuosly injured. My son is having back and neck issues and so am I but it could have been worse..
> 
> ...


 Good to hear that you & your son are ok.


----------



## thee monte carlo (Sep 5, 2009)

Whats up Homie, are you guy having a show on the 4th and the 25th at the Orange Show?


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

how much r walk ins


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jun 28 2010, 08:28 AM~17905798
> *how much r walk ins
> *


x2!

Less than a week away! :cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Jun 26 2010, 12:54 PM~17893381
> *Homie styln won't be making show this year, damaged in transit
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that bro. Keep your head up, everything will work out. :thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

CAN NON PRE REG GET IN ON SATURDAY IF THEY PAY THE NO PRE REG AMOUNT


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thee monte carlo_@Jun 28 2010, 11:08 AM~17905661
> *Whats up Homie, are you guy having a show on the 4th and the 25th at the Orange Show?
> *


Show on the 4th only


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Jun 28 2010, 12:28 PM~17906309
> *CAN NON PRE REG GET IN ON SATURDAY IF THEY PAY THE NO PRE REG AMOUNT
> *


You can move in Saturday....but not at pre-reg price


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

We're scheduled to head that way but it looks like a Hurricane might be headed this way. I hope it doesn't screw up our flight plans. I've been waiting for this show for a minute.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jun 28 2010, 11:18 AM~17906748
> *We're scheduled to head that way but it looks like a Hurricane might be headed this way. I hope it doesn't screw up our flight plans. I've been waiting for this show for a minute.
> *


It's worth the trip Jay. Last year had a good turnout. It was a good show. Sam Torres showed alot of love. Thanks for everything Sam, Tim, John and the entire WEGO staff.

Plus we got to kick it with the LA chapter bROthas. So that was nice. :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 28 2010, 01:44 PM~17906955
> *It's worth the trip Jay. Last year had a good turnout. It was a good show. Sam Torres showed alot of love. Thanks for everything Sam, Tim, John and the entire WEGO staff.
> 
> Plus we got to kick it with the LA chapter bROthas. So that was nice. :biggrin:
> *


We've had our plane ticket for a couple of months already. We're definitely going unless the hurricane screws up travel over here. That's what I'm worried about. I know the show is worth the trip. There's no question there. The thing is will be able to travel?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jun 28 2010, 11:48 AM~17907006
> *We've had our plane ticket for a couple of months already. We're definitely going unless the hurricane screws up travel over here. That's what I'm worried about. I know the show is worth the trip. There's no question there. The thing is will be able to travel?
> *


I hope you get to make it bro.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 27 2010, 09:37 PM~17902915
> *Due to my accident I will be unable to attend show.. I'll be back next year for sure...
> 
> Homie John Was Headed To Cali. When Someone Hit Him From Behind In AZ . I Spoke To John Earlier His Doing Good... He Just Wants Us To Know His Ride Is Coming Back Better Then Ever...Keep Him And His Son In Your Prayers
> ...


dammm that f up  :angry:


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

ANY BODY KNOWS IF WE CAN ENTER ON SUNDAY MORNING AND HOW MUCH.........I APRECIATE THE INFO THANKS.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 28 2010, 09:32 AM~17905827
> *x2!
> 
> Less than a week away! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Members64_@Jun 28 2010, 05:01 PM~17908665
> *ANY BODY KNOWS IF WE CAN ENTER ON SUNDAY MORNING AND HOW MUCH.........I APRECIATE THE INFO THANKS.
> *


Yes you can enter from 7-11am and cars 45.00 to enter


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

IS THERE GOING TO BE A HOP? AND CONCERT IN SO WHOS PERFORMING ? :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

will all radical be in same contes?? trucks and cars right


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Members64_@Jun 28 2010, 03:01 PM~17908665
> *ANY BODY KNOWS IF WE CAN ENTER ON SUNDAY MORNING AND HOW MUCH.........I APRECIATE THE INFO THANKS.
> *



yes you will be able to enter the day of the show. prices are on the pre-reg. i really dont know them from top of my head


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 29 2010, 10:12 AM~17916405
> *will all radical be in same contes?? trucks and cars right
> *



rollin will be the one to answer this... he will be incharge of the hop :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Almost show time!!! Ready to head out tomorrow... :cheesy:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jun 29 2010, 02:42 PM~17918184
> *Almost show time!!!  Ready to head out tomorrow... :cheesy:
> *


HAVE A SAFE TRIP


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jun 29 2010, 03:58 PM~17918337
> *HAVE A SAFE TRIP
> *


Thanks!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 29 2010, 03:24 PM~17919145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: Sucks I have to work.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT...............


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> Due to my accident I will be unable to attend show.. I'll be back next year for sure...
> 
> *Homie John Was Headed To Cali. When Someone Hit Him From Behind In AZ . I Spoke To John Earlier His Doing Good... He Just Wants Us To Know His Ride Is Coming Back Better Then Ever...Keep Him And His Son In Your Prayers*
> 
> ...


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

THATS' RIGHT!
TORRES EMPIRE WILL BE COMING BACK TO SAN BERNARDINO 

SO MARK YOUR CALENDARS. JULY 4, 2010

*CASH PRIZES*, CONCERT AND CARSHOW..THIS BEAUTIFUL BELT COULD BE YOURS...(ONLY IT WILL NOT SAY DALLAS TX)








here you go..might be easier for other to download teh JPEG format of the PRE REGISTRATION

CLICK ON THIS LINK AND CHOOSE PRINT UNDER FILE MENU
OR RIGHT CLICK ON THE IMAGE BELOW...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 29 2010, 03:24 PM~17919145
> *<img src=\'http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r130/lowriderscene/4thofjuly.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r130/lowriderscene/4thofjulyBACK.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

haven't got my confirm letter yet any way to find out the status ?SO I know to cancel my hotel room or not .thanks


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

THIS IS GOING TO BE A BAD ASS SHOW


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump....TTT


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> Hey Tim don't know if you'll be in front of a TV but the re-run of the Wife Swap show will be on Friday. Wasn't sure if you ever got to see it...Be safe out there and take care of my brother for me!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*45 BUCKS PER CAR* :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jun 30 2010, 06:54 PM~17930504
> *THIS IS GOING TO BE A BAD ASS SHOW
> *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jun 30 2010, 06:48 PM~17929461
> *haven't got my confirm letter yet any way to find out the status ?SO I know to cancel my hotel room or not .thanks
> *


We got them! Call Tim and he will explain why u haven't received your letters. 214 356 0352


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

is there a roll cll of carclubs going who per reg??????


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

STRIPTEASE IS ALMOST READY FOR THE WEEKEND SHOW.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jul 1 2010, 08:05 AM~17935034
> *We got them! Call Tim and he will explain why u haven't received your letters. 214 356 0352
> *


thanks for the info we'll see you out there


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump...TTT for Sam Torres and WEGO.


----------



## MR HIGH DESERT (Feb 21, 2010)

ttt for the torres show got some confrimations today :biggrin:


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

GETTING READY AND SHINING THE RIDE SEE YOU GUYS AT THE SHOW


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Tim, was that you I saw this morning in downtown SB getting on the freeway in Sam's ride? :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

what are the start and end times for the show?


----------



## MR HIGH DESERT (Feb 21, 2010)

hey wut price for kids homies


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

got my confirmation letter , 1 car and 3 bikes


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

striptease is washed and waxed and ready to go


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Let's hope the flooding here in Houston doesn't delay my flight tomorrow. That will be a terrible way to start a day.


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 29 2010, 03:24 PM~17919145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What about the kids how much do they pay at the door??


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*To all that is coming down to the Car Show , if you are traveling one mile or hundreds of miles , may you all have a safe trip to the show and back home*


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 3 2010, 08:26 AM~17951544
> *To all that is coming down to the Car Show ,  if you are traveling  one mile or hundreds of miles , may you all have a safe trip to the show and back home
> *


Gracias amigo.


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

what time is the move in for sat. non pre-reg cars.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Jul 2 2010, 09:43 PM~17949975
> *What about the kids how much do they pay at the door??
> *


$10 dollars at the door all rides free ( 2 story slide basket and football raffles) even Live ponies on grounds. A show to b


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

One more day! :cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

I hope everyone that is traveling to the show has a sae drive there, and makes it back home safely. I sure do wish I could have made it this year. Take care god bless and good luck. RFFR!!!!!


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Almost there. Got a small layover at the Phoenix airport.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jul 3 2010, 04:53 PM~17954231
> *Almost there. Got a small layover at the Phoenix airport.
> *


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

Any riders who wants free buffet at San Manuel Casino come on thru tonight between 7 and 10...Free all u can eat..hit me up or Peoples choice 214 356 0352


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 3 2010, 07:26 AM~17951544
> *To all that is coming down to the Car Show ,  if you are traveling  one mile or hundreds of miles , may you all have a safe trip to the show and back home     *




*X2* 

MY CLOSE FRIENDS ARE OVER THERE FOR THE SHOW...


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jul 3 2010, 06:27 AM~17951430
> *:wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 3 2010, 04:45 PM~17954480
> *Any riders who wants free buffet at San Manuel Casino come on thru tonight between 7 and 10...Free all u can eat..hit me up or Peoples choice 214 356 0352
> *



Hey bRO, save me a plate. :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 3 2010, 05:45 PM~17954480
> *Any riders who wants free buffet at San Manuel Casino come on thru tonight between 7 and 10...Free all u can eat..hit me up or Peoples choice 214 356 0352
> *


TIMMAY.......WE WANT A FREE BUFFET AT THE NEXT SHOW....LOL!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 3 2010, 05:45 PM~17954480
> *Any riders who wants free buffet at San Manuel Casino come on thru tonight between 7 and 10...Free all u can eat..hit me up or Peoples choice 214 356 0352
> *


ill be there..got my vip pass


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

My son and me may still make the show.. Were still in Phx tak'n care of some business here with the accident. I'll still have my lonely bike and my car color board to enter... :0 
[/quote]
saw it on dispaly :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

was there today , got all the bikes and Regal all setup for tomorrow , its buffet time


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 3 2010, 04:45 PM~17954480
> *Any riders who wants free buffet at San Manuel Casino come on thru tonight between 7 and 10...Free all u can eat..hit me up or Peoples choice 214 356 0352
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 3 2010, 03:45 PM~17954480
> *Any riders who wants free buffet at San Manuel Casino come on thru tonight between 7 and 10...Free all u can eat..hit me up or Peoples choice 214 356 0352
> *


On my way... see you at the buffet! :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 3 2010, 07:07 PM~17954591
> *Hey bRO, save me a plate.  :biggrin:
> *


I'm eating your plate Felix!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jul 3 2010, 10:04 PM~17955393
> *I'm eating your plate Felix!
> *


Take lots of pics homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

some of the footage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqpwvpjbQmw


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jul 3 2010, 08:04 PM~17955393
> *I'm eating your plate Felix!
> *


Thanks alot buddy. :angry:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

JUST CAME BACK FROM PRE SHOW PARTY HAD A *GOODTIME *


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jul 4 2010, 01:15 AM~17956455
> *Take lots of pics homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You already know...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

i think i weigh like 20 more pounds now from the buffet :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

MR. TORRES HIMSELF http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHsHTWqj5Dk 
THESE PIC'S WERE TAKEN YESTERDAY OF SOME OF THE RIDES THAT ALREADY MOVED IN.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Buffet was off the hook! Big thanks to Sam, Tim, Cindy, and Chas! Had a good time hanging out with some of the R.O. crew at The Pines night club! Manny, you crazy vato! :biggrin:

Heading out to the car show pretty soon!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Jul 2 2010, 09:43 PM~17949975
> *What about the kids how much do they pay at the door??
> *


20$ each adult 10$ each kid + 15$ to park


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

who won the hop? :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Where are the pictures?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

had a good time at the buffet and the show...be back next year fo sure


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

Had a reall good time, the kids had a blast and the fireworks show was off the chain. Big props to Sam, put alot into this show. Can't think of to many other shows that go as all out as Sam, don't care what may be going on, will always make it a point to get to this show.....


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Jul 4 2010, 11:01 PM~17961794
> *Had a reall good time, the kids had a blast and the fireworks show was off the chain. Big props to Sam, put alot into this show. Can't think of to many other shows that go as all out as Sam, don't care what may be going on, will always make it a point to get to this show.....
> *



x2 had a great time one of the biggest fireworks demos since disneyland :0 and did i mention he had PONIES FOR THE KIDS :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jul 5 2010, 01:37 AM~17961983
> *x2 had a great time one of the biggest fireworks demos since disneyland  :0  and did i mention he had PONIES FOR THE KIDS :biggrin:
> *


Yo... you still in the hotel? You were supposed to hit me up. I'm downstairs in the lobby


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: had a good time and the firework show was off the hook.  and the hop was crazy alot of hoppers :cheesy: many missed out on a good show. :banghead:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FamiliaPrideC.C._@Jul 5 2010, 12:16 AM~17962143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Big prop's to Sam, he put on a very good show. Took a couple of my grand kids and they had a blast get'n on all the water slides rides and rid'n the ponies, yes ponies rides all day 'free' for the kids.. The fire work show was off the hoook..
Just the fire work show was worth the price of admission..

For all those that missed it, to go do something with the family I can only say this; this wasn't just a car show, it was more of a car show, carnival & fire work display all rolled into one...

Thank Sam and Cookie.. What ever your plans are next year I'll be there again with my car reloaded... :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Wanna thank Sam and crew for a great time at the show .We have never been to a car show that had so much for kids to do and at no cost to the parents.The trophy's and the belts you gave out at the end of the show for the winners are the best I've seen handed out at a show .We 'll see you next year.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Goodtimes. IE had a good weekend from the buffet to the night in the pines and at the car show it was off the hook c u next year


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK SAM AND THE CREW OF THE TORRES EMPIRE FOR A GREAT SHOW AND WELL ORGANIZED PPL LET ME TELL YOU THIS SHOW WAS OFF THE HOOK I THINK IT WILL GET BETTER NEXT YEAR LOTS OF FUN THE KIDS AND THE FIREWORKS MAN!! THAT WAS GREAT NO BS HERE I NEVER SEEN A PROMOTER DO THIS THINGS AT THEIR CARSHOWS SAM THAT WAS AWESOME!! AND FOR SURE I WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR WITH MORE CARS GOOD LUCK AND BE SAFE ON THE ROAD!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

Any more pics???


----------



## chicanodress.com (Jun 20, 2008)

WHAT HAPPEN OUT THERE??????


----------



## 1983 (Jan 19, 2010)

I think the city of San Berdo is boycouting Layitlow, cuz i havent seen pics of LRM San Berdo, and now its Torres :dunno:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Vago were the pics of show.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1983_@Jul 5 2010, 12:56 PM~17964394
> *I think the city of San Berdo is boycouting Layitlow, cuz i havent seen pics of LRM San Berdo, and now its Torres :dunno:
> *


LRM has a big turn in S B they over 700 cars but LRM don't think about us Sam Torres hook it Up his tour is for the movement not the money. Just a good show all around


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

ROLLERZ ONLY, RIVERSIDE. CAME HOME WITH TROPHIES.


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

MORE PICS


----------



## MR HIGH DESERT (Feb 21, 2010)

1ST off gracias to sam and all his staff show was off the chain the hop was one the best i seen in a long time alotta heavyhitters were there fireworks and kid zone were great hope u return next year homie "Spooky Vp OL'SKOOLWAYZ" the club we took home 4 trophies club participation that bad ass belt and some ferdia 500 dollars and 2nd in double pump hop A-1 HYdraulics & won tha bike from delgados bike shop raffle sweet thanks to all


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

pics


----------



## MR HIGH DESERT (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 5 2010, 02:16 PM~17964544
> *LRM has a big turn in S B they over 700 cars but LRM don't think about us Sam Torres hook it Up his tour is for the movement not the money. Just a good show all around
> *


I HOPE HE HAS FLA.IS HIS FUTURE!


----------



## 1983 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 5 2010, 03:16 PM~17964544
> *LRM has a big turn in S B they over 700 cars but LRM don't think about us Sam Torres hook it Up his tour is for the movement not the money. Just a good show all around
> *


Oh I believe you jefe!


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Rollerz only from coachella chapter what to thank sam and the torrez family for a great show.hpoe to see you next year


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

STRIPTEASE


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> *Homie John Was Headed To Cali. When Someone Hit Him From Behind In AZ . I Spoke To John Earlier His Doing Good... He Just Wants Us To Know His Ride Is Coming Back Better Then Ever...Keep Him And His Son In Your Prayers*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 5 2010, 12:16 PM~17964544
> *LRM has a big turn in S B they over 700 cars but LRM don't think about us Sam Torres hook it Up his tour is for the movement not the money. Just a good show all around
> *


Sam Torres is a good man, and he cares about lowriding and the people in it. I would like to say thank you to Sam & the WEGO crew for keeping the shows going in Texas, after Lowrider pulled out. :thumbsup: There loss is WEGO's gain. I hear there might even be a east coast tour soon.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jul 5 2010, 01:30 PM~17965017
> *Rollerz only from coachella chapter what to thank sam and the torrez family for a great show.hpoe to see you next year
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats bROtha's well deserved win's. :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 5 2010, 08:48 AM~17962819
> *Wanna thank Sam and crew for a great time at the show Sam Just Doest Think About The Grown Ups, He Also Includes Stuff For The Kids... Good Peeps.. *


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

I WANNA THANK TORRES EMPIRE FOR THROWING A BADASS SHOW!....EVEN THO IT WAS BIG AS I THOUGHT HE RIDES THAT WERE THERE MADE IT BIGGER N ALL THE ACCOMODITIES, GAMES FOR THE KIDS,THE HOP, THE CONCERT, AND THE FIREWORKS MADE THIS SHOW ONE OF THE BEST IN THE YEAR!.....ILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR FOR SURE CUZ THIS IS A SHOW NOT TO MISS OUT!....


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

How was the concert?


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

California is EVIL! lol. I hung out all day in the beautiful weather not knowing I was getting sunburned lol. At least here in Houston I can feel my face cooking so I can get some sun screen or something. Now I'm a tomato face again


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

How many entries?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jul 5 2010, 07:59 PM~17968070
> *California is EVIL! lol. I hung out all day in the beautiful weather not knowing I was getting sunburned lol. At least here in Houston I can feel my face cooking so I can get some sun screen or something. Now I'm a tomato face again
> *


How did you like the show Jay? Don't forget to edit me in. lol


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Jul 5 2010, 01:30 PM~17965017
> *Rollerz only from coachella chapter what to thank sam and the torrez family for a great show.hpoe to see you next year
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Big Thanks goes out to Sam, Roll'n DVD, and the rest of the supporting WEGO Tour staff along with all the sponsors and not to forget all in attendance. It was a great show with fun for everyone to enjoy. Pony rides and jumpers and other cool activities for the kids allowed an all day event. They even had a great fireworks display towards the end.


----------



## 81WeZcOzRyDr (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 5 2010, 10:04 PM~17968146
> *How did you like the show Jay? Don't forget to edit me in. lol
> *


The show was cool. I have never seen so many hoppers in one place at one time. If it was as hot there as Houston, I would have only gotten through about 3 hoppers before giving up.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ANY MORE PICS OF THE HOPPERS


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

thanks to all the riders that made it to the show , I hope that everybody had a good time


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jul 5 2010, 09:39 PM~17969209
> *The show was cool. I have never seen so many hoppers in one place at one time. If it was as hot there as Houston, I would have only gotten through about 3 hoppers before giving up.
> *



was nice meetin you jay. sorry i missed your pm. we'll c u in mesquite


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jul 6 2010, 12:21 AM~17969694
> *was nice meetin you jay.  sorry i missed your pm.  we'll c u in mesquite
> *


Hopefully I get my stuff way before then?


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

hop pic any one


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jul 5 2010, 08:51 PM~17968660
> *Big Thanks goes out to Sam, Roll'n DVD, and the rest of the supporting WEGO Tour staff along with all the sponsors and not to forget all in attendance.  It was a great show with fun for everyone to enjoy.  Pony rides and jumpers and other cool  activities for the kids allowed an all day event.  They even had a great fireworks display towards the end.
> 
> 
> ...




 :0


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 5 2010, 10:04 PM~17969508
> *ANY MORE PICS OF THE  HOPPERS
> *


Tried to stay for all the hopping action, but had to cut it short for family get together....

Dream Team Customs...


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Bumper Check'n


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Hang Em High...


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Vert catching some air...


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jul 6 2010, 02:02 AM~17970519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


two belts this year :biggrin: DREAM TEAM BABY!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jul 5 2010, 07:59 PM~17968070
> *California is EVIL! lol. I hung out all day in the beautiful weather not knowing I was getting sunburned lol. At least here in Houston I can feel my face cooking so I can get some sun screen or something. Now I'm a tomato face again
> *



X2 I'm burnt my necks red didn't realize untill I went in the Hampton Inn To Shower


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81WeZcOzRyDr_@Jul 5 2010, 09:16 PM~17968921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FamiliaPrideC.C._@Jul 5 2010, 11:18 AM~17964559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One cool family right there.  :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## MR HIGH DESERT (Feb 21, 2010)

here sum photos our club photographer took


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Firstand foremost I want to thank torres empire for putting on a great show! Second I want to thank sam for acommidating everyone from the 8 hop classes to the great acts like paul wall and dorrough to the fire work show that made disneyland's fire work show look like a amatures! I also want to thank all the riders that came out to support this event THANK YOU!!! This show will continue to grow for the years to come so get ready cause we are! I hope to see everyone at the next event! Thank you all


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

I HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE SHOW, HERES SOME PICS AND VIDEO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmHdox-pck8


----------



## d-boy 84 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 6 2010, 01:42 PM~17974797
> *One cool family right there.  :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup: see u at the next show volo.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

NICE PIX MIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jul 7 2010, 02:04 AM~17980801
> *NICE PIX MIKE  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX HOMMIE U KNO I HAD TO GET THEM PIX N VIDEOS....TEAM BLOW ME PUT IT DOWN HOMMIE...THEY WASNT READY FOR US!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> Good pics. there phx custom tees :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 6 2010, 09:27 PM~17978933
> *Firstand foremost I want to thank torres empire for putting on a great show! Second I want to thank sam for acommidating everyone from the 8 hop classes to the great acts like paul wall and dorrough to the fire work show that made disneyland's fire work show look like a amatures! I also want to thank all the riders that came out to support this event THANK YOU!!! This show will continue to grow for the years to come so get ready cause we are! I hope to see everyone at the next event! Thank you all
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 4 2010, 12:53 PM~17958566
> *Buffet was off the hook!  Big thanks to Sam, Tim, Cindy, and Chas!  Had a good time hanging out with some of the R.O. crew at The Pines night club!  Manny, you crazy vato!  :biggrin:
> 
> Heading out to the car show pretty soon!
> *


Buffet was good, had a great time kicking it with you Manny and too! :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jul 7 2010, 08:59 AM~17982465
> *Buffet was good, had a great time kicking it with you Manny and too! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks BMJ! I had a great time... The car show was awesome... Lots to do for the whole family. I think the holiday may have prevented a lot of people for going, so no doubt next year will be a lot better. With all the positive feedback from people who did go last Sunday, the good word will spread like wildfire and all the other riders will definitely not want to miss this show next year.


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 7 2010, 12:22 PM~17982632
> *Thanks BMJ!  I had a great time... The car show was awesome... Lots to do for the whole family.  I think the holiday may have prevented a lot of people for going, so no doubt next year will be a lot better.  With all the positive feedback from people who did go last Sunday, the good word will spread like wildfire and all the other riders will definitely not want to miss this show next year.
> *


Yup, definetly agree with you on that.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jul 7 2010, 10:59 AM~17982465
> *Buffet was good, had a great time kicking it with you Manny and too! :biggrin:
> *


did somebody say buffet
:biggrin: 
























the de albas loved it








FREE BUFFET EVERYONE..BRING UR MOM UR DAD..UR GRAMA..GRANDPA..NEIGHBORS...


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

:0


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

_*THANKS FOR EVERYTHING!!!!*















_


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

More at *[url]www.TORRESEMPIRE.com*[/url]...real soon


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 7 2010, 05:12 PM~17985416
> *THANKS FOR EVERYTHING!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


_
COOL PEPS_


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:0 Badass pics Manny!!! :wave: uffin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 5 2010, 05:58 PM~17966860
> *I WANNA THANK TORRES EMPIRE FOR THROWING A BADASS SHOW!....EVEN THO IT WAS BIG AS I THOUGHT HE RIDES THAT WERE THERE MADE IT BIGGER N ALL THE ACCOMODITIES, GAMES FOR THE KIDS,THE HOP, THE CONCERT, AND THE FIREWORKS MADE THIS SHOW ONE OF THE BEST IN THE YEAR!.....ILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR FOR SURE CUZ THIS IS A SHOW NOT TO MISS OUT!....
> *


x1000 TTMFT


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

TORRES EMPIRE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Jul 7 2010, 06:48 PM~17986804
> *TORRES EMPIRE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jul 6 2010, 10:27 AM~17972631
> *two belts this year :biggrin: DREAM TEAM BABY!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YA ITS FUNNY HOW U GUYS GOT THEM!!!LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 7 2010, 06:05 PM~17985343
> *did somebody say buffet
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Jul 7 2010, 06:48 PM~17986804
> *TORRES EMPIRE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


good job :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Jul 7 2010, 05:48 PM~17986804
> *TORRES EMPIRE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome photo Bajito! Congrats Taylor! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 7 2010, 01:53 AM~17980786
> *
> *


me and my lil o single pump wagon . it did good that day. ttmft empire for a good time. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jul 8 2010, 08:20 AM~17991345
> *good job :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 8 2010, 08:43 AM~17991573
> *Awesome photo Bajito!  Congrats Taylor! :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS VOLO


----------



## 81WeZcOzRyDr (Jul 8, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/CIMG500
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/CIMG5017.JPG


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> I HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE SHOW, HERES SOME PICS AND VIDEO
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmHdox-pck8
> 
> ...


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Sam and Elisa Torres would like to thank everybody who show up and and participated at the show on July 4th. They are very happy about the responds they have been getting from you and they wanna say thank you from the bottom of there heart cause it means so much to them. All they wanna do is put on a good show and make it into a family event with the kids rides and games so the whole family can enjoy themselves, so once again THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

I would like to thank everybody that showed up and seeing old friends and meeting new ones and all I got to say is DON'T CALL ME NO MORE!!!!! (just kidding) Anybody can call me at anytime as most of you know I do answer my phone, but thanks to Sam and Elisa for everything cause without you two it wouldn't be a Torres Empire :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

_*CAR HOP $1000!!! WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!*_


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## LegendsCC (Jan 13, 2008)

Hope to see yah back again next year mr Sam. Much love from Riverside.


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@Jul 8 2010, 05:44 PM~17996131
> *me and  my lil o single pump wagon . it did good that  day. ttmft empire for  a good time. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


IT GOT STUCK YOU LOST :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jul 8 2010, 01:00 AM~17989907
> *YA ITS FUNNY HOW U GUYS GOT THEM!!!LOL
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 9 2010, 10:43 AM~18002405
> *Sam and Elisa Torres would like to thank everybody who show up and and participated at the show on July 4th.  They are very happy about the responds they have been getting from you and they wanna say thank you from the bottom of there heart cause it means so much to them.  All they wanna do is put on a good show and make it into a family event with the kids rides and games so the whole family can enjoy themselves, so once again THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!
> *




THANKS TO SAM AND HIS LOVELY WIFE ELISA FOR THROWING SUCH GOOD EVENT WAS WORTH THE DRIVE FROM PHOENIX


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

GAMEOVER


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

STRIPTEASE


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## MR HIGH DESERT (Feb 21, 2010)

hey homies did u guys kno wut happened to john from A1 hydraulics ruler from the show who took it after hop for him so he can go pick it up thanks homies


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

FROM THE TORRES EMPIRE SAN BERNARDINO SHOW
MORE PICS AT *[url]www.TORRESEMPIRE.com*[/url]


----------



## 07_IMPALA_214 (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Order online starting September 1st at <a href=\'http://www.streetseen.com/subscribe.htm\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.streetseen.com/subscribe.htm</a>


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Jul 7 2010, 06:48 PM~17986804
> *TORRES EMPIRE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Good job woman,Good to see the ladys involved in the hop. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

KINFOKE CAR CLUB AND OUR FAMILY HAD A GREAT TIME!!! :biggrin:


----------

